# Tgif. Extension cords.



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Here's the first thing I saw today. Big factory in New Jersey. There's no way this can be to code. The other ends of the cord have been spotted at other parts of the factory. There's boxes like this everywhere with both male and female ends.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Nice...:laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

JoeKP said:


> Here's the first thing I saw today. Big factory in New Jersey. There's no way this can be to code. The other ends of the cord have been spotted at other parts of the factory. There's boxes like this everywhere with both male and female ends.


That is a ghetto transfer switch


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

BBQ said:


> That is a ghetto transfer switch


I guess that's one way to put it. Haha


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Do you have an NJ license? :whistling2:


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

HackWork said:


> Do you have an NJ license? :whistling2:


Not doing letrics todsy


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

HackWork said:


> Do you have an NJ license? :whistling2:


No , but he plays a licensed EC on ET , lol ! Looks like a good place to use your new sta-kon kit joe , lol !


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

drumnut08 said:


> No , but he plays a licensed EC on ET , lol ! Looks like a good place to use your new sta-kon kit joe , lol !


Haha. I work under the guys with licenses.and that kit comes on Monday hopefully and all the way back to ma


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

JoeKP said:


> Here's the first thing I saw today. Big factory in New Jersey. There's no way this can be to code. The other ends of the cord have been spotted at other parts of the factory. There's boxes like this everywhere with both male and female ends.


" extension cords " , they're not just for temporary usage anymore , lol ! I've seen house additions wired with orange cord before . No limit to what some people will do !


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

drumnut08 said:


> " extension cords " , they're not just for temporary usage anymore , lol ! I've seen house additions wired with orange cord before . No limit to what some people will do !


My screen house back home is wired with grey 14/3 sjoow. It's on my list of things to do.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

JoeKP said:


> Haha. I work under the guise with licenses...


fify :whistling2::laughing:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Joe, if you need an NJ license just give me a shout. I'm all for whoring myself out.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

HackWork said:


> Joe, if you need an NJ license just give me a shout. I'm all for whoring myself out.


Haha. Thanks. I'm working on a carbon vapor recovery system. And I got it running at 99% efficiency. It's been a good day


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

JoeKP said:


> Here's the first thing I saw today. Big factory in New Jersey. There's no way this can be to code. The other ends of the cord have been spotted at other parts of the factory. There's boxes like this everywhere with both male and female ends.


We had those at the last place I worked!
Ours was used as a cooling tower chemical injection system. 
IIRC, it was intended for ease of service by the chemical company representative.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

JoeKP said:


> Haha. Thanks. I'm working on a carbon vapor recovery system. And I got it running at 99% efficiency. It's been a good day


Pruning the trees eh?


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

retiredsparktech said:


> We had those at the last place I worked!
> Ours was used as a cooling tower chemical injection system.
> IIRC, it was intended for ease of service by the chemical company representative.


That's what this one was for v


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

A high school I regularly work at has 3 TVSS receptacles mounted in 4 sq boxes. Then a cord coming out of the same box the rec is mounted in plugged into the outlet. WTF. I will get pics next time I am there.


----------

